# Ralink wireless LAN Card Not exist



## graphitepen (Oct 26, 2009)

I am running:
Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3
Intel Core Duo CPU
E7500 @ 2.93 GHz
3 GB of RAM

I am having trouble with:
Ralink RT2760 802.11n 1T/2R Cardbus Wireless Network Adapter.

The driver I've downloaded and installed: IS_AP_STA_RT2860_D-3.1.0.0_VA-3.1.0.0_W7-3.1.0.0_RU-3.1.5.0_AU-3.0.6.0_030310_1.5.exe


Now for the whole story:
I have been using this computer for, let's say 9 or 10 months now.
Of which, 6 have been with an internet connection as follows:
I ordered a PCI wireless network adapter. The one I received was not the one I ordered and the company that sent it to me turned out to be less credible than I was led to believe but...
After figuring out what the card they sent me actually was (I'll get to that in a moment), I downloaded a driver off the internet and the card worked surprising well with it, though having all sorts of off-moments, mostly right after start-up.

I recently had a virus attack my computer and through Google found the most effective solution would be to run a program call Combofix. This did in fact solve my virus problem but, as part of it's process, Combofix disconnected me from the internet. Once finishing it did not reconnect me though.

I have since uninstalled and reinstalled the same driver, removed the card and replaced it, in several combinations of order to no avail.

Using the program Everest I learned that the driver I have is, very specifically:
Ralink RT2760 802.11n 1T/2R Cardbus Wireless Network Adapter.

The driver I've downloaded and installed: IS_AP_STA_RT2860_D-3.1.0.0_VA-3.1.0.0_W7-3.1.0.0_RU-3.1.5.0_AU-3.0.6.0_030310_1.5.exe

The driver that I have (and had, I had actually had the appropriate driver) is titled as for the RT2860 but in every single site from which you can download a driver for the RT2760 (what I have) it gives you one that is for several versions and is titled RT2860.

The computer recognizes that something is connected, Everest recognizes specifically what is connected, and yet after installing the driver, all I get is a message from the utility that "Ralink wireless LAN Card Not exist", and Windows telling me that it cannot find a wireless adapter connected to create a network, not to mention that I get a code 39 "Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware." Which, by the way, is digitally signed by Microsoft as compatible with WinXP.

Please help ray:

I miss me interwebs


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

first off you should not of used combo fix i would be posting in the virous/maleware forum and do the first steps here they are and then post to the forum 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...read-before-posting-malware-removal-help.html


----------



## danrepo (Nov 21, 2010)

I have the same problem.
Do you find some answers or solution for the problem that you can share with me, please?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

danrepo could you start your own thead.


----------

